# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Dictionnaire Juridique de GMB : illégal en deçà des Pyrénées, légal au-delà
Oh je sais, pour vous, le monde du droit est un univers aride, composé d'articles de loi incompréhensibles et de jurisprudences qui assomment, un univers où des femmes aux yeux bandés brandissent leur épée pour trancher, mais trancher quoi, vous n'osez même pas vous poser la question de peur de connaître la réponse, en tous les cas, vous avez le sentiment que ça concerne votre bourse et vous n'avez pas tort. La justice peut coûter cher.
Mais pourtant, le droit c'est aussi un monde rigolo où des proverbes sympathiques peuvent égayer votre quotidien. Durex sex sed sex (*) par exemple, qui vous apprend que l'amour avec un préservatif, c'est quand même de l'amour. On peut également citer ce beau proverbe, " illégal en deçà des Pyrénées, légal au-delà", très connu pour avoir été lancé par l'agneau Pascal juste avant de se faire égorger (**). Et que voulait dire ce bel agneau, que nous appellerons Théodore, ou bien Blaise, comme vous préférez ? Eh bien, tout simplement que ce qui est illégal dans un pays peut être légal dans un autre et que donc, aucun comportement n'est illégal par nature. Il ne l'est que par une décision d'un gouvernement ou d'un autre.
Prenons un exemple pour illustrer cet adage. Les États-Unis ont un contentieux international depuis des années avec Antigua-et-Barbuda, un petit pays des Antilles, aux Caraïbes. Figurez-vous que ce pays vit d'exploitation de sites internet de casinos et de paris online, concernant des sports européens et américains. Mais les États-Unis ont bloqué ces sites, les déclarant illégaux pour les Américains, au titre de plusieurs lois fédérales et locales. 
Or, pour le gouvernement d'Antigua-et-Barbuda, ces sites sont parfaitement légaux et respectent toutes les chartes internationales de lutte contre la fraude, le blanchiment d'argent, etc.
 Donc vous voyez, illégal aux US, selon des lois fédérales, légal aux Antilles, selon les lois du gouvernement d'Antigua-et-Barbuda. 
 Mais ce n'est pas tout. 
 Car, comme vous le savez, la plupart des Etats dans le monde (plus précisément, 157 Etats) sont membres de l'Organisation Mondiale du Commerce, l'OMC (ou WTO pour les Anglais). L'OMC c'est une organisation internationale qui s'occupe des règles régissant le commerce entre les pays
 Et donc, comme les États-Unis et Antigua-et-Barbuda font partie des 157, ce dernier a saisi l'OMC pour trancher le litige invoquant le fait que les USA bloquent illégalement leur activité.
 Et là, vous allez voir, le double effet Kiss Cool de l'adage susnommé. 
 En 2003/2004, l'OMC donne raison à Antigua-et-Barbuda. Leurs sites de paris et de casinos en ligne sont tout à fait légaux et respectueux des lois internationales, donc, les États-Unis ne peuvent pas les déclarer illégaux. 
 En 2004/2005 les États-Unis font appel et perdent.
 Les deux pays essayent de transiger, ou plutôt, Antigua-et-Barbuda aimerait bien, mais les États-Unis lui font un joli doigt d'honneur tout en lui précisant bip you, parce que bon, on reste américain, on vous emmerde mais on ne peut pas le dire avec des gros mots. 
 En 2005, l'OMC est à nouveau saisi, cette fois pour savoir quel délai est accordé aux États-Unis pour mettre leur législation en vigueur, compte tenu du jugement de l'OMC qui donne raison à Antigua-et-Barbuda. Parce que bon, le jugement, c'est bien, mais tant que les lois fédérales et locales continuent d'exister, les sites en question sont toujours illégaux. Les États-Unis ont jusqu'en avril 2006 pour corriger le tir.
 Passé ce délai, mais toujours en 2006, Antigua-et-Barbuda saisit à nouveau l'OMC parce que bon, là, ça va bien quoi et l'OMC reconnaît que les États-Unis n'ont toujours rien fait. Les Américains finassent et il faudra encore 3 autres saisines de l'OMC, entre 2006 et 2007, pour que l'OMC finisse par se fâcher et accepte, pour forcer les États-Unis, de permettre à Antigua-et-Barbuda de suspendre tout reversement aux USA des droits liés à la propriété intellectuelle de leurs artistes et créateurs jusqu'à ce que les USA lèvent l'embargo sur leurs sites de paris et de casino. 
 Oui, vous avez bien lu, un Etat a _le droit_ de ne pas respecter la propriété intellectuelle des artistes d'un autre Etat !
 Après encore bien des tentatives infructueuses de transactions avec les États-Unis, le gouvernement d'Antigua-et-Barbuda vient d'annoncer qu'il va ouvrir un site internet de vente légale des oeuvres de l'esprit américaines, sans leur reverser un seul centime. Du coup, le prix sera très réduit et très attractif, pour les acheteurs du monde entier. Il serait ainsi prévu un versement de 5$ par mois en échange d'un accès illimité à toutes les oeuvres de l'esprit (musique, films, séries TV, logiciels, etc.) américaines. 
 Et ce n'est pas du piratage, puisque c'est autorisé par l'OMC. C'est donc légal.
 Vous voyez, illégal en deçà des Pyrénées, légal au-delà.

 (*) Le lecteur ingénieux aura compris qu'il fallait lire _dura lex sed lex_, proverbe qui signifie littéralement "la loi est sévère, mais c'est la loi". C'était une élégante façon de dire que, si on juge une loi trop sévère, on doit quand même continuer de la respecter, et il faut la changer plutôt que la contourner.
 (**) Le lecteur malicieux aura reconnu le proverbe "Vérité en deçà des Pyrénées, erreur au-delà" de Blaise Pascal.




Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## varcher75

Petit ajout aussi croquignolet, pour bien comprendre pourquoi les prix seront bas.

Comme le montant qu'Antigua peut prétendre est en proportion avec le préjudice estimé, celui-ci a été fixé par l'OMC a un maximum de 23 millions de $ par an environ.

Mais ces 23 millions sont le gain qu'Antigua obtient, pas la perte subie par les US. Comme l'objectif premier est de faire (ch/pl)ier les Etats-Unis, il est donc important pour le gouvernement d'avoir le plus gros ratio possible entre la perte sèche pour les US et leur gain.

Donc le prix le plus bas possible au téléchargement.


Bon, par contre, profitez-en vite, car même avec des prix bas, ils seront obligés de fermer les robinets une fois les 23 millions atteint.

----------


## Nono

C'est bien. Il va falloir enlever les paragraphes vides maintenant. Ca fait des petits trous disgracieux.

----------


## RenardChenapan

> C'est bien. Il va falloir enlever les paragraphes vides maintenant. Ca fait des petits trous disgracieux.


C'est un truc d'avocats, ils sont payés à la page  :Cigare:

----------


## Tilou

un petit trou n'est jamais disgracieux.

----------


## dooby

Un peu hors sujet et sans vouloir jouer à maître Capello, la phrase: "Eh bien tout simplement que ce qui est illégal dans un pays peut l'être dans un autre" me parait bizarre.

Ce serait: "Eh bien tout simplement que ce qui n'est pas légal dans un pays peut l'être dans un autre", là ça ne me poserait pas de problèmes mais à lire avec illégal, j'ai l'impression d'un contresens: peut l'être dans un autre -» quoi ? illégal.

Après, je ne sais pas si c'est correct ou non, pas évident de trouver une règle sur la négation dans ce cas particulier, mais si une âme charitable pouvait m'éclairer sur le fait que la tournure de GMB soit valable ou non, ce serait sympa de m'éclairer.

Après tout, les posts de GMB sont là aussi pour devenir moins con donc autant faire d'une pierre, deux coups. Merci à celui qui saura avec certitude.

----------


## Montigny

Le contraire de "légal" , c'est bien "illégal"....vous dites la même chose , sauf que toi tu met une négation pour dire "illégal" , ça revient au même , les 2 se disent....

Sinon pour la news , moi je dit : c'est quoi l'adresse du site de musiques d'Antigua-et-Barbuda déjà  :Cigare: 

Comme quoi , la propriété intellectuelle est suspendue au bon vouloir des tocards qui dirigent les états...

----------


## dooby

J'y ai pensé sauf que là, à moins que tu me sortes une règle de conjugaison qui en parle, j'ai l'impression que ta seule source c'est toi, là  tu mélanges le sens des mots et la conjugaison, ce qui est différent.

"C'est illégal." est le contraire de "C'est légal", ça n'en fait pas des phrases négatives pour autant, y a pas de ne... pas et on peut en négative dire: Ce n'est pas illégal ou ce n'est pas légal.

Dans la phrase de GMB, l'adjectif illégal est repris par le l' de "l'être dans un autre", je ne vois pas par quelle magie ça deviendrait le mot contraire; alors qu'avec la négation en mettant pas légal, le l' reprend l'adjectif légal, et là ça colle, on obtient le contraire.

Après bon, c'est le détail qui me titillait mais tant pis si j'ai pas la réponse, ça m'empêchera pas de dormir. Désolé pour le HS.

----------


## Montigny

Si tu dis : ce n'est pas illégal , ta phrase veut dire : c'est légal , mais pas forcément bien vu...si tu met 2 négations dans la même phrase , ça s'annule...

----------


## Super Cookies

Dooby, a raison...
Haaannnn, le temps de vouloir citer la phrase, elle a déjà été corrigé.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui c'est plus simple je l'ai modifiée. Comme ça, plus de problème.

----------


## Thnos

> (*) Le lecteur ingénieux aura compris qu'il fallait lire dura lex sed lex, proverbe qui signifie littéralement "la loi est sévère, mais c'est la loi". C'était une élégante façon de dire que, si on juge une loi trop sévère, on doit quand même continuer de la respecter, et il faut la changer plutôt que la contourner.


Et on fait comment quant une loi est inique et qu'on ne peut pas la changer simplement parce que ceux qui sont soit disant là pour nous représenter ou faire appliquer la loi, sont à la solde du système oligarchique bien puant qui sévit en France ?!  ::sad::

----------


## Tilou

On brûle tout.

----------


## Stefbka

Sinon y a un lien ? qu'on se fasse plaisir sur le dos des ricains  ::P:

----------


## fitfat

C'est vrai que tu nous explique le pourquoi mais pas le comment ^^'

----------


## TheDRVR

C'était un article sympa à lire et finement écrit, surtout sans erreur lexicale et juridique. C'est toujours drôle de constater l'impuissance du droit international et des institutions transnationales face à la mauvaise foi des États.

Sinon le droit de la propriété intellectuelle est pour une partie de la doctrine une pure fiction juridique, soit un simulacre du droit de propriété qui est lui absolu, exclusif et perpétuel (caractère que l'on ne retrouve pas vraiment en propriété intellectuelle). Il suffit juste d'une action étatique pour le réduire à néant, comme le prouve ce billet.

----------

